# Porcupine tree



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Great Sound.... Porcupine tree


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

When I really want to crank it up, I love In Absentia.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been meaning to buy some Porcupine Tree. Good stuff.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Even with glowing recommendations from son and son-in-law, whose musical tastes I have long respected, I avoided Porcupine Tree for years because the name didn't sound... Hard? Edgy? I'm not sure what.

Then I heard _Arriving Somewhere, but Not Here,_ and went into spasms of, "Who is that and why haven't I heard of them before?" Imagine my embarrassment. Saw them two nights in a row when visiting Mexico City a couple of years back. Bliss.

Deadwing is my favorite, but the last five albums are all amazing. Now I have to put one on.....


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

amazing performance


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

fschris: Forgot to thank you for the great post, I enjoyed it immensely


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

I saw them at an in store performance back in 1998 when they were touring behing their Stupid Dream album[got the cd and a poster autographed by 3 of the members of the band].Even in an acoustic performance they're amazing.Too bad I didn't record it[I didn't have it in me that day to bring my minidisc recorder].


----------

